# Home with 2.85 acres in Winston Salem NC



## Raging River (Apr 3, 2009)

We are selling our homestead in Winston Salem NC. We are located conveniently close to the city but still maintain that country feeling. There are two homes on the property. The main one is a white double wide built in 2000. It has three bedrooms and two bathrooms. The other is a single wide trailer built in the 1970s with two bedrooms and two bathrooms. It is in rough condition. 
Long private driveway, nearly 1/10th mile long. There is a large level garden spot as well as raised beds. Fruit orchard planted last year (cherry, apple peach and one paw paw tree) Tons of wild blackberry bushes. Strawberry beds and blueberry bushes. Multiple springs on property. Well in working condition and public water. Both homes have functional septic systems. Fenced in areas for livestock. Chicken coop, goat shed and other out-buildings. Plenty of trees on all sides. Asking 135,000.00 



















For photos go to http://www.flickr.com/photos/thebaldwingang/sets/72157626056922114/


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

No offense meant but you need to post better pictures. Buyers like to see clear pictures with the house in tip top condition not as we see it every day. JMO you get more bites if things were a bit more tidy in the pictures.


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity (Apr 30, 2003)

I think the pictures are just fine... and I'm quite interested. could you please tell me a bit more about the area. I can google some basics, but its always better to hear from someone who actually lives there... seasonally how is the weather, what is the nearest town like? Could you tell me about the livestock allowances there, are there zoning limits in regards to that? (I'm not looking to have 200 head of cattle, but a cow would be nice... will that acreage allow larger livestock?) Lets start with these questions and I'll speak to my better half and show him the pics. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Raging River (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for your interest! To answer some questions...
Weather - NORMAL weather (this year has not been normal) is mild winters - 2 inches or so of snow per winter, a few days in January of 10 degrees. Summertime can get hot - high 90's, especially last half of July and first half of August. The nearest town is a small community called Wallburg, quite a few farms and rural areas.
As far as the property - yes, you could support 1 or 2 cows. We also have a neighbor with 40 acres who raises beef cattle, and he has offered to let us run a cow with his herd.
Our zoning is Agricultural, so there are no limits on animals, although I think Lions and Tigers may not be allowed 
PM us with any other questions you might have.
Thanks again for your interest!


----------



## Jeni (Mar 24, 2010)

Where exactly are you located? We are not far from there and that property offers a lot of what we are looking for.


----------



## Raging River (Apr 3, 2009)

Sent you a Private Message with our location. Thanks


----------

